# More Baby Pics



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Newest Litter (1Buck - 4Does)

































Black doe









Black and one of the foster fox, Ive noticed the foxes black is not as dark as the black selfs so that is my next goal.









Black Foxes

































The Choc fox who is looking the nicest so far and he is the calmest of the babies.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

they are all lovely
Is it possible to darker the black of a black fox? i thought they were naturally lighter because they are fox?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

with selective breeding i dont see why is wouldnt be possible, I might keep a reject fox doe and expermant with her and the black buck and see what i can do with her.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

cool, look forward to seeing that develop.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i wont be able to start untill september as im going on holls on th e1st and dont think the person looking after my mice for me will be happy with a bunch of litters lol :lol:


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

they are all so pretty *_*


----------

